# Any problems with California Natural?



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Bumping up for any ideas....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had not noticed anything different with the food, and my dogs are not acting any different.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No personal experience with any of the Natura products since the sale to P/G, but I've read several people on another forum have had issues with CA Nat and EVO. And companies are allowed to use the old bags with new formulas for a period of time. Although from what I've heard, Natura denies any formula change.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> No personal experience with any of the Natura products since the sale to P/G, but I've read several people on another forum have had issues with CA Nat and EVO. And companies are allowed to use the old bags with new formulas for a period of time. Although from what I've heard, Natura denies any formula change.


Betty, on which forum was this discussed? I'd like to read what problems they've had.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If it looks so different you noticed it, I bet it did change. That stinks! Sometimes they change the quaility/source of ingredients even if they don't alter the formula. It is so hard to trust the pet food industry.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I immediately noticed a change with this last bag of food, too. The kibble was much lighter and the pieces were bigger. I am feeding the grain free. I emailed them about it the same day and two days later got back a "form letter" saying nothing had changed. I will likely change my dogs over to TOTW with their next bag. I am very disappointed. I wanted to believe that they would keep their word about not changing anything, but it's very obvious that they have and I refuse to feed my dogs food from a company that would out and out lie to me.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I feed Innova, a Natura product. So far I haven't noticed any changes. But, I will be watching!


----------

